# ** Warning ** Fire Hazard



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> We bought a really nice Coleman coffee maker that sits over the propane stove. This works great and doesn't use any power!
> 
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/...?releasenum=201
> 
> ...


*** WARNING *** this is what we used and caught our wall on fire the first trip. We have the 25RSS with similar kitchen to your 28RSDS. The heat / flames shoot out the sides of this coffee maker and burned a 5 inch mark on the wall housing the fridge. The front and rear of the coffee maker is insulated but nothing on the sides. The smoke detector alarmed and we shut it down. Otherwise, we had no idea it was burning at the time. I have recent posts on protecting this area with some type of mod but looking for more solutions. I think its an issue having the stove so close to the wall to begin with that goes beyond this coffee maker. I think all owners with this kitchen set up in the 25RSS, 27RSDS, and 28RSDS should be aware of this problem. We used the outside stove on day 2 but lesson learned the hard way. Special thanks to tdvffjohn for sharing info on copying this post.

[snapback]100594[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now I better understand your interest in the "Splatter Screen" mod we did. Even if it had stayed attached, it certainly wouldn't have deflected this....nor had I considered needing this magnitude of protection/insulation. Will certainly reconsider this entire matter now. I'll keep you posted on our succes. Thanks for the heads-up....sorry for the source.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good warning


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

"Nice Warning" for anyone thinking about getting one
We had that coffee maker when we tent camped it did a great job
But we sold it when we bought the Outback, I figure we have electric 
So I bought a regular coffee maker and don't have to regulate the flames no more

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Is that made to sit over the grids on a Coleman stove??

I wouldn't think it would work the same on the OB stove....

Just my thoughts..

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Is that made to sit over the grids on a Coleman stove??
> 
> I wouldn't think it would work the same on the OB stove....
> 
> ...


Never used one....I like my old-fashioned camp percolator!. But the Coleman Stove is designed for outside use and they do advise to keep all items (including trees, towels, other flamables) clear of the Stove sides. The OB wall is certainly closer to that back left burner than I'd ever let anything be to my outdoor stove. Not figuring we'll make much use of that back burner. And I'm stickin' with the percolator!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

HootBob said:


> So I bought a regular coffee maker and don't have to regulate the flames no more
> 
> Don
> [snapback]100617[/snapback]​


Same here. If we have electric, I get Mr. Coffee.







If we don't, I get instant.









Mr. Coffee sits out on the outside stove and I just flip the switch when I get out there in the morning (about an hour before everyone else!).


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Campmg

Thanks fotr the warning. Fortunately we have a plug in so won't be at risk for that one but its a reminder about anything that gets hot can cause a problem.
David


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We use the front center burner to heat our coffee maker. We also lift the grill off the burns so the coffee maker sits closer to the burner. I will watch it next time we use it to see how the heat flows out.

We seldom use the left rear burner as with just a big pot on the burner the heat flow comes too close to the wall and have discolored it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

First, good warning, but...

When used properly, following the manufacturer's instructions, this coffee maker is very safe. I have used mine, both on my Coleman Stove, and the outside cook center. I used it once inside, but was not happy with the time it took to brew the coffee with what I would call a safe flame. I've never tried to use it without the grill in place. It would seem to me that without the grill, it might work better, but remember to keep an eye on it.

That being said, my preferred heating surface for this coffee maker is my trusty reliable Coleman Stove. The only time I now use the outside cook center is if I run out of coleman fuel, and that has only happened once.

Be safe everyone.

Tim


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for that tip. That could ruin your whole trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We pop of the grill on the front burner and turn the coffee maker sideways so there is no risk of the flame getting close to the wall.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just don't drink coffee... problem solved


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> I just don't drink coffee... problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here - I like my caffiene cold - "Diet Coke".


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I kinda like the percolator when we don't have electric. The "blub blub" sound and coffee smell brings me back to camping when I was a kid...

Chet.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I've used this coffee maker before in our pop up and outside stove. I know it can be safe and the box probably has warnings about its usage. However, I wanted to bring this problem to light since others had similar concerns when cooking anything since the burner is so close to the wall. It's a reminder to watch what you're cooking and to think about protecting that area before you have a problem. A mightly big thanks to the Keystone tech for installing such a fine smoke detector. It alarmed before we even knew there was a problem.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There's one coffee contraption I don't own!









I won't even go into my COFFEE ARSENAL...but I don't have this. (I have too many) I am a slave to the bean.

Thanks for posting the warning...it may help others!

Be safe out there!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Definite good tip, I will stick with the electric until it dies out...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I've been using the Coleman coffee maker for 2 years now in my Outback. I've had no problems but will take note the next time it's used.

I use the right rear burner.

Walter


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

mjatalley said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't drink coffee... problem solved
> ...


I stick to beer.(its 5 o'clock somewhere)

Good Heads up though


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Jarhead & The Texan said:


> I stick to beer.(its 5 o'clock somewhere)
> 
> Good Heads up though
> [snapback]101874[/snapback]​


That's why I love the Marines...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We've used the same coffee maker first in our popup and now the Outback for the last year with no problems. We use it inside on the right rear burner and it works fine. With the modest flame that our stovetop puts out I can't imagine it getting hot enough to cause a problem in a trailer where there is nothing on the side of the stove like the 25RSS. The only time I had a problem with it was using the outside stove on our Coleman popup. The outside stove burners on that trailer used high pressure propane and put out alot of heat. I slightly burnt the side of the cofffee maker one morning but it was just cosmetic damage and it still works fine.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for posting the warning.

We use an electric coffee maker while on shore power and a stove top stainless steel purk style while dry camping.

Thor


----------

